# SHUT DOWN DAY! Can you live without computer for 24 Hrs?



## Kiran.dks (Feb 19, 2007)

*Shutdown Day!*
Can you shutdown your system for 24 Hours?

*shutdownday.com/images/isd_en.gif

It is obvious that people would find life extremely difficult without computers, maybe even impossible. If they disappeared for just one day, would we be able to cope?

  	Be a part of one of the biggest global experiments ever to take place on the internet. The idea behind the experiment is to find out how many people can go without a computer for one whole day, and what will happen if we all participate!

  	Shutdown your computer on this day and find out! Can you survive for 24 hours without your computer?

*Vote: Shutdown Day*


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 19, 2007)

sure why not?? its as simple as that...


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 19, 2007)

Lets First SHUTDOWN that website and then our comps


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 19, 2007)

That would be very easy. All I have to do is make my site backups, ask the other moderators to kick in, miss classes and go out for the day with a friend or my girl. Have done it a lot of times upto three days and one day is no problem. I'm in this survey


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2007)

it will be off anyway. Who needs a computer now?


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 19, 2007)

Have done it before many times!! Life does not end for sure!!


----------



## aryayush (Feb 19, 2007)

Impossible for me to do this voluntarily.

Even if someone or something forces me to leave it, I still keep it switched on so that my torrents can keep downloading. Only time I switch it off is when I go outstation.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 19, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Lets First SHUTDOWN that website and then our comps


 LOL


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Will try my best


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes...Will Obviously do that... But what is the purpose..Why I should I shut down ON THAT DAY only.. I can live without computer for more than 24hrs I know that.. if neccessity comes I'll do that. But I find no reason to shutdown my PC on that DAY!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yaah I can , few days back my system was down for 10 days 

240 hours shutdown , whats a big deal


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Can you shutdown your system for 24 Hours?



Yes,i can


----------



## max_demon (Feb 19, 2007)

i was out in my village with NO POWER for five days. can  you imagine without computer , without Cell phone , without TV and Not even some tech guy .
i was like a stone for those five days


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 19, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> i was out in my village with NO POWER for five days. can  you imagine without computer , without Cell phone , without TV and Not even some tech guy .
> i was like a stone for those five days


I have experienced it.
you will get mad totally. leaving the PC suddenly is immposible for me atleast.


----------



## lalam (Feb 19, 2007)

This is no big deal for me.....Yep i can....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

I ll just check the scores and change the channel
Earlier like most of the guys I watched every damn match but slowly I found out the passiveness of cricket.The only moment of action is a ball being struck..Most of the time is idle,then there are ads after every over..so I switched to football which is active for 45 mins-break-45 mins no ads in between.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 19, 2007)

no problem for me , i have even been away from home for 3 to 4 months with out comp . i read books . enjoy music . its no big deal . another time was for two weeks when my comp got dead . as long as there is enough books to read and music to listen i dont care .


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 20, 2007)

I find this funny. Why should anyone not use internet on that particular day? Just to see if we can? Sorry, but I will not take part in it. I can go one day without computer and internet easily, may be even more if need be. But I surely won't switch off my laptop for an entire day as a part of an experiment. I just cannot let my fully functional PC which is connected to internet just sit idle for no reason whatsoever. A lot of people work on the internet, earn money for their living, check mails and other things which may be important and needed to be done on a daily basis.

If quite a lot of people are so serious to quit their PC on 24th of next month, I think that is the first day I can surf digg nicely.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2007)

i hope many ppl from INDIA especially B'lore take part in it, then i can download some torrents @ max speed & not compromising browsing @ same time


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 20, 2007)

it will be only possible for me 
if all the main internet servers become dead


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> If quite a lot of people are so serious to quit their PC on 24th of next month, I think that is the first day I can surf digg nicely.


digg without people, man? What fun would that be?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 20, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> I find this funny. Why should anyone not use internet on that particular day? Just to see if we can? Sorry, but I will not take part in it. I can go one day without computer and internet easily, may be even more if need be. But I surely won't switch off my laptop for an entire day as a part of an experiment. I just cannot let my fully functional PC which is connected to internet just sit idle for no reason whatsoever. A lot of people work on the internet, earn money for their living, check mails and other things which may be important and needed to be done on a daily basis.
> 
> If quite a lot of people are so serious to quit their PC on 24th of next month, I think that is the first day I can surf digg nicely.



There is a perfect reason for choosing a day. It could have been any fixed day. And one more thing is it is on Saturday! One can take off on any day provided he/she plan something else for that day. But, I can't promise that  I can do it on 24th exactly. That's where the point comes in. Can you do it on 24th? Yes or No. If yes, one must make sure that you do it justifying it. But,  it's kinda dilemma situation for me at least.  Hence voted "NO".


----------



## casanova (Feb 20, 2007)

I can certainly live without comps. But I cant say I wont be using comp tomorrow or on 24 March. It all depends on my mood.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

I cant, I have to update my photoblog


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Feb 20, 2007)

VISTA will help u do this.

Most probably, more than 1 day.


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 20, 2007)

It makes sense for citizens of USA. They get electricity 24 Hrs a day (week or month don't count cuz they can be broken down into days). We Indians shutdown our computers atleast once a day (24 Hrs) due to power cut.

I haven't shutdown my PC for more than a month. Its just hibernate and restore


----------



## alok4best (Feb 20, 2007)

is it that much tough.I dnt think so.every day my PC shuts down or better say switches off due to power cuts..and during vacation when I m outstation I do it myself for weeks,however I hibernate it rather than full shutdown.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 21, 2007)

XtremeFuturistic said:
			
		

> VISTA will help u do this.
> Most probably, more than 1 day.



That surely happens if you get a pirated version.


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 21, 2007)

*I can   ...When i was young i did live...Now i m a SOFTWARE ENGINEER..n especially during weekends i hardly sit infront of my PC or Lappy...*


*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2007)

^^
 
i also can do it.... but why on that date... its depends on my mood...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2007)

i cant do that !!!! i will die without comp. in my life for 24 HRS....

my god even i cant live 5 hrs. without seeing my cute desktop....


----------



## gdatuk (Feb 23, 2007)

ask me to stop breathing ....instead


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2007)

My shutdown days have started today.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2007)

i dont participate in such stupid stuff...


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 23, 2007)

yup i can...
i can keep myself away from this addicted world...from this forums..from this communities.....from epuns...
just for 24 hrs na..its ok...i can....yes i can keep my pc off for a day.......


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> My shutdown days have started today.



Wht do u mean by that? Are u selling ur PC?


----------



## casanova (Feb 24, 2007)

I think I am in. Wont be using my Comp on 24th March for sure.Coz my cousins wedding is the next day and I should be in preparations.

This is a good survey, this should show the pc penetration.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

our Vimal's Shut-down day has also begun lol

his PSU's screwed lol


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 24, 2007)

Boycott International Shutdown Day! 

Exactly my views. Happy 'go to hell'.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Boycott International Shutdown Day!
> 
> Exactly my views. Happy 'go to hell'.



This is one of the dumbest boycott I have ever seen.   Whtz the big deal in it?
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> our Vimal's Shut-down day has also begun lol
> 
> his PSU's screwed lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 24, 2007)

> Wht do u mean by that? Are u selling ur PC?   Yesterday 10:23 PM



No, I don't have my computer here in Gurgaon. Just got a phone & waiting for GPRS


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 24, 2007)

No, my friend kiran. It's immpossible for me.


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 24, 2007)

i can now live with it becauz i have Nokia N73ME and NOP is activated so i can surf , chat , play games, watch movies


----------



## caleb (Feb 25, 2007)

No big deal...just switch it off and spend that extra quality time with the family.


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Mar 7, 2007)

Ask me to stop being alive , instead !


----------



## sivarap (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure I can...... Let me sleep the whole day 
__________


			
				abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> Ask me to stop being alive , instead !


 
stop being alive


----------



## kirangp (Mar 12, 2007)

Well if I had not been told about March 24th...mite have done it unintentionally...But now I will always get the feeling to switch on the comp the whole day...The problem is if I stay in house then will have to switch on the comp(even a power cut wont help me...I have a UPS which gives 6 hrs backup ..the only soln is to go out & enjoy...But Still cant be certain about not touching my pC..hehe


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 12, 2007)

March 24 is saturday which means a day to be busy with dates  so, well....it's will be closed. I will clean the computer insted


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 12, 2007)

I did not vote but i can shutdown my comp. for 1 day. But only for one day.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 12, 2007)

i have lived without switchin on my pc for many days.


----------

